# Man Utd feeling the pinch financiallyâ€¦â€¦?



## Blue in Munich (Mar 1, 2014)

Found this online;

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...t-Olympiacos-home-watch-Manchester-derby.html

An absolutely disgraceful way for a big club to treat what is effectively its customers.  Have the realised exactly how much Rooney is going to cost them?


----------



## JCW (Mar 1, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Found this online;

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...t-Olympiacos-home-watch-Manchester-derby.html

An absolutely disgraceful way for a big club to treat what is effectively its customers.  Have the realised exactly how much Rooney is going to cost them?
		
Click to expand...

They can do it hence they do , with no champions league next year it will come back to bite them , 300k a week for Rooney , that will bite them too , anyway its time for others clubs to enjoy winning , problems at MU are a lot deeper then can be seen


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 1, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Found this online;

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...t-Olympiacos-home-watch-Manchester-derby.html

An absolutely disgraceful way for a big club to treat what is effectively its customers.  Have the realised exactly how much Rooney is going to cost them?
		
Click to expand...


It won't take much at the moment for the fans to turn on the Glazers again..

Last time it was Getting beat by Leeds in the cup that sparked it all off..

I reckon this could tip them over the edge again, They could get their heads together and do something really Drastic... Again.



YES, you guessed it.. Coming to a ground near you..

The return of the Green And Gold scarves ...  That'll really show them pesky Glazers!!!


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 1, 2014)

That is outrageous.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 1, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			It won't take much at the moment for the fans to turn on the Glazers again..

Last time it was Getting beat by Leeds in the cup that sparked it all off..

I reckon this could tip them over the edge again, They could get their heads together and do something really Drastic... Again.



YES, you guessed it.. Coming to a ground near you..

The return of the Green And Gold scarves ...  That'll really show them pesky Glazers!!!
		
Click to expand...

That Green and Gold campaign was a farce.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 1, 2014)

At our place (Crystal Palace) if you want to see a category A game you have buy a corresponding Cat B game ticket. That means if I want to take someone to see Man City I have to buy a ticket to see a team like say, Cardiff. This is despite the fact that I have a season ticket and therefor have a ticket for the Cardiff game already and might have trouble shifting it!


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 1, 2014)

chrisd said:



			At our place (Crystal Palace) if you want to see a category A game you have buy a corresponding Cat B game ticket. That means if I want to take someone to see Man City I have to buy a ticket to see a team like say, Cardiff. This is despite the fact that I have a season ticket and therefor have a ticket for the Cardiff game already and might have trouble shifting it!
		
Click to expand...

But surely a season ticket is just that, its your seat for every league game? Thats certainly what mine is. I have to buy cup games if I want them but I'm certainly not forced to, and as a ST holder I get first shout for cup tickets. Away games are prioritised by how many previous away games are on your buying history, season tickets dont come into it, which is fair enough in my opinion.

Edit: Just read your post properly


----------



## chrisd (Mar 1, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			But surely a season ticket is just that, its your seat for every league game? Thats certainly what mine is. I have to buy cup games if I want them but I'm certainly not forced to, and as a ST holder I get first shout for cup tickets. Away games are prioritised by how many previous away games are on your buying history, season tickets dont come into it, which is fair enough in my opinion.

Edit: Just read your post properly

Click to expand...


We operate the same for my season ticket as you but if my son who can't go to every game as he has 2very young children wants to see a top team we waste the money on the other ticket


----------



## SaintHacker (Mar 1, 2014)

We did the same for a couple of the bigger games last season. I think its a fair system as it means the true fan gets a good shout at getting a ticket in front of the daytripper who just wants to come out for the big games.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 1, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			But surely a season ticket is just that, its your seat for every league game? Thats certainly what mine is. I have to buy cup games if I want them but I'm certainly not forced to, and as a ST holder I get first shout for cup tickets. Away games are prioritised by how many previous away games are on your buying history, season tickets dont come into it, which is fair enough in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much how ours works.  There is a loyalty point system whereby the less attractive games attract more points and the points count for away tickets and at cup final time, but that is the only incentive to buy. Certainly no gun to the head like there appears to be at Old Trafford.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 1, 2014)

It does appear unfair but as a season ticket holder you sign up for buy your ticket for champions league and Fac matches it's part of terms and conditions and risk losing it or failing that tou may not be invited to renew next season.
There maybe a few more empty seats next year as more worryingly the same system is looking like being applied should we scrap in to the Europa league. Don't think the high profile friendly series will be included but who knows!!


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 1, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			Found this online;

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...t-Olympiacos-home-watch-Manchester-derby.html

An absolutely disgraceful way for a big club to treat what is effectively its customers.  Have the realised exactly how much Rooney is going to cost them?
		
Click to expand...

A nothing story in my opinion. Season tickets have t's and see that have to be adgered to. 

If UTD were playing well and 2-0 up in a glamour tie then the fans would be all over the tickets. Can't pick and choose, they agreed to te terms when  taking the season tickets. 

That said, I agree they may struggle financially. Just don't think their stance is wrong.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 1, 2014)

Seems strange that the T&C's insist on attending games in a separate event to ensure seats at a PL match. What would have happened if they were already out of everything else? Don't turn up for the previous PL game despite already buying a season ticket and still miss the derby. I think United will feel a pinch with Rooney's salary, missing on CL and the cost of transfers to get players in and rebuild the squad


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 1, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Seems strange that the T&C's insist on attending games in a separate event to ensure seats at a PL match. What would have happened if they were already out of everything else? Don't turn up for the previous PL game despite already buying a season ticket and still miss the derby. I think United will feel a pinch with Rooney's salary, missing on CL and the cost of transfers to get players in and rebuild the squad
		
Click to expand...

Missing a Prem game wouodnt matter. They've been prepaid for. Although I believe UTD has a system where you can sell your seat for the day. The cup games still have to be paid for on top of season ticket prices.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 1, 2014)

Papas1982 said:



			Missing a Prem game wouodnt matter. They've been prepaid for. Although I believe UTD has a system where you can sell your seat for the day. The cup games still have to be paid for on top of season ticket prices.
		
Click to expand...

The scheme to resell PL tickets has lapsed due to low take up it was with viagogo and basically legalised touring admin charges were in excessive of Â£15 a ticket over and above face value.

End of day if you don't agree to TnC then don't buy a season ticket.


----------



## JCW (Mar 1, 2014)

The Golden Goose can only lay so many eggs , the product is not going to be as good as that of past seasons , so to carry on biting the hand that feeds it will be foolish when you have 300k a week to pay for one player and others will note that and want the same , the future is not red for sure ............................................EYG


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 1, 2014)

Uniteds season tickets are cheap though, compared with the London clubs, particularly arsenal. Their fans don't realise how good they have it.
United have very strong corporate sponsorship that makes up for this. They can afford to alienate some fans, and they really are not going to suffer much, as the corporate money will still roll in. Seriously, who else can sell their training kit logos for 40 million quid?


----------



## JCW (Mar 1, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Uniteds season tickets are cheap though, compared with the London clubs, particularly arsenal. Their fans don't realise how good they have it.
United have very strong corporate sponsorship that makes up for this. They can afford to alienate some fans, and they really are not going to suffer much, as the corporate money will still roll in. Seriously, who else can sell their training kit logos for 40 million quid?
		
Click to expand...


Nobody goes to see losers and a bad product , look how many dump Tiger Woods after his wife bash him with a 7 iron , not the same I know but when you are winning , very one wants to watch you , players want to join you and the corporate boxes will be sort after , the saying everyone loves a winner is truer then you think


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 1, 2014)

JCW said:



			Nobody goes to see losers and a bad product , look how many dump Tiger Woods after his wife bash him with a 7 iron , not the same I know but when you are winning , very one wants to watch you , players want to join you and the corporate boxes will be sort after , the saying everyone loves a winner is truer then you think
		
Click to expand...

Well, that rules out 19 premiership teams then, especially arsenal, who have won zip for 9 years, and I still can't get a ticket!


----------



## Dodger (Mar 1, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Well, that rules out 19 premiership teams then, especially arsenal, who have won zip for 9 years, and I still can't get a ticket!
		
Click to expand...

You are clearly not trying hard enough to get a ticket then.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 1, 2014)

Dodger said:



			You are clearly not trying hard enough to get a ticket then.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I can pay over the odds to a tout, or I can buy tickets to league cup games, but most premiership games are sold out. Yes, on telly you see empty seats, but they were never up for sale to the general public.

I could pay to be a red or silver member of arsenal and get first dibs at returned season tickets, so yes, I could try harder, so I guess you are right. It's not like it used to be though, and who really wants to spend 100 odd on a game of footy?


----------



## Sweep (Mar 2, 2014)

An old news, nothing story. They have been operating this system for years. It doesn't make it right, but nothing new.


----------



## JCW (Mar 2, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			Well, that rules out 19 premiership teams then, especially arsenal, who have won zip for 9 years, and I still can't get a ticket!
		
Click to expand...


Me too , my mate is a silver member so he can get them, I watch Blackburn in the cup last year and Coventry this year , but at 100 quid you are right , could be 3 green fees at decent courses , only bonus is I get free train travel so if you add that to mach fee its over 150 quid


----------



## cookelad (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm surprised it's the threat isn't "buy a ticket for Olympiakos or we'll force you to come and witness the massacre at Old Trafford the following week!"


----------



## jak kez 187 (Mar 4, 2014)

United have always done it.
When I had my season ticket, I had to buy all extra games (champions league, fa cup, carling cup and even the europa league when we went in to it in the 11/12 season). Each game was 37 quid on top of the 700 quid I paid for the season ticket, and if you were to opt out, you weren't allowed to apply for away games and were not guaranteed a ticket for later games in the cup comps (e.g. the semi final).
It is ridiculous. Plus 1/3 of away tickets go to corporate anyway which is also a joke.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 4, 2014)

this is interesting reading about the implications of no CL for United

http://andersred.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 5, 2014)

jak kez 187 said:



			United have always done it.
When I had my season ticket, I had to buy all extra games (champions league, fa cup, carling cup and_  even the europa league when we went in to it in the 11/12 season)._ Each game was 37 quid on top of the 700 quid I paid for the season ticket, and if you were to opt out, you weren't allowed to apply for away games and were not guaranteed a ticket for later games in the cup comps (e.g. the semi final).
It is ridiculous. Plus 1/3 of away tickets go to corporate anyway which is also a joke.
		
Click to expand...

oh no you didn't the Europa league was excluded, for the 2 rounds we were in it.


----------



## jak kez 187 (Mar 6, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			oh no you didn't the Europa league was excluded, for the 2 rounds we were in it.
		
Click to expand...

You sure? The money still got taken out my account automatically and I can't remember being told I could opt out. 

Think the tickets were a fiver cheaper if I remember, bargain!...not


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			oh no you didn't the Europa league was excluded, for the 2 rounds we were in it.
		
Click to expand...

Genuine question  - how do you feel about Man U considering lining up loads of friendlies around the world, if they dont get into Europe next season, to be played in the CL/Europa weeks?

Id be galled if my team did, ok it would bring lots of money in, but with the team travelling all over the shop, surely they would limit their chances of getting back into the CL for the following season.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 7, 2014)

jak kez 187 said:



			You sure? The money still got taken out my account automatically and I can't remember being told I could opt out. 

Think the tickets were a fiver cheaper if I remember, bargain!...not
		
Click to expand...

yes positive I opted out was an option as unless you did ACS payments were taken.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 7, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Genuine question  - how do you feel about Man U considering lining up loads of friendlies around the world, if they dont get into Europe next season, to be played in the CL/Europa weeks?

Id be galled if my team did, ok it would bring lots of money in, but with the team travelling all over the shop, surely they would limit their chances of getting back into the CL for the following season.
		
Click to expand...

Cant see how they can get loads of friendlies arranged all the top opposition will be playing in the top comps.
Not convinced it will rake in loads of money either as they milk an awful lot in pre season, in fact its possibly more appealing to miss the Europa league spots so the planned US tour in july/august can go ahead.
I wont be going to watch any. As you say it will hamper the season and cause unnecessary disruption to training schedules etc.
I also cannot see the FA ratifying such games as it will have an effect on all PL clubs, a complex payment agreement with UEFA forbids any fixtures from the top league/FA cup in these weeks.
They problem being when your finances are built like a house of cards and the bottom layer is removed you have a big problem.
with financial fair play and the lack of CL football next year the futures not so bright.


----------



## jak kez 187 (Mar 7, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Genuine question  - how do you feel about Man U considering lining up loads of friendlies around the world, if they dont get into Europe next season, to be played in the CL/Europa weeks?

Id be galled if my team did, ok it would bring lots of money in, but with the team travelling all over the shop, surely they would limit their chances of getting back into the CL for the following season.
		
Click to expand...

Think it's a terrible idea.
Take liverpool this season for example, they play no mid week football and their team looks fresh as anything on a weekend.
No europe would be a huge nightmare for us financially and trying to sign top players, but hopefully it would give us more of a chance of getting champions league football again the next season, because lets face it the way it's going we need all the help we can get...and I don't think a bunch of mid week freindlies is going to help one bit.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Cant see how they can get loads of friendlies arranged all the top opposition will be playing in the top comps.
Not convinced it will rake in loads of money either as they milk an awful lot in pre season, in fact its possibly more appealing to miss the Europa league spots so the planned US tour in july/august can go ahead.
I wont be going to watch any. As you say it will hamper the season and cause unnecessary disruption to training schedules etc.
I also cannot see the FA ratifying such games as it will have an effect on all PL clubs, a complex payment agreement with UEFA forbids any fixtures from the top league/FA cup in these weeks.
They problem being when your finances are built like a house of cards and the bottom layer is removed you have a big problem.
with financial fair play and the lack of CL football next year the futures not so bright.
		
Click to expand...

 From what I read, it may be a game in Dubai or somewhere(whoever pays the highest I presume). The players would be knackered though. 



jak kez 187 said:



			Think it's a terrible idea.
Take liverpool this season for example, they play no mid week football and their team looks fresh as anything on a weekend.
No europe would be a huge nightmare for us financially and trying to sign top players, but hopefully it would give us more of a chance of getting champions league football again the next season, because lets face it the way it's going we need all the help we can get...and I don't think a bunch of mid week freindlies is going to help one bit.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, it has been a big advantage not being in Europe, not that I'd always want it like that though. With the amount of youngsters we've been playing/bringing through under Rodgers, the Europa is a good testing ground and works for us, not so much yourselves though.


----------



## Joff (Mar 7, 2014)

This myth that Liverpool are fresh for every game annoys me. Utd, City, Chelsea and to a certain extent Arsenal have large CL squads and rotate. We use the same players week in week out. The only unsettled area of our team is defence,. Guess which is our weakest area...


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 7, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			From what I read, it may be a game in Dubai or somewhere(whoever pays the highest I presume). The players would be knackered though. 

.
		
Click to expand...

well they can plan it for the last weekend in January then, a favoured time of ours to go to Dubai.......


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 7, 2014)

Joff said:



			This myth that Liverpool are fresh for every game annoys me. Utd, City, Chelsea and to a certain extent Arsenal have large CL squads and rotate. We use the same players week in week out. The only unsettled area of our team is defence,. Guess which is our weakest area...
		
Click to expand...

In general the clubs you've mentioned have a core that have all played the same making. Generally they all have a keeper, cb, two midfielders and a stiker that have played around 2250 minutes in the league. So whilst fringe may be rotated. Unless the big clubs never play these players in cl then big clubs players do play more. Also, Liverpool hardly have a small squad.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 7, 2014)

Joff said:



			This myth that Liverpool are fresh for every game annoys me. Utd, City, Chelsea and to a certain extent Arsenal have large CL squads and rotate. We use the same players week in week out. The only unsettled area of our team is defence,. Guess which is our weakest area...
		
Click to expand...

well your  main striker has got to be fresher than most he had 25% of the season off......


----------



## jak kez 187 (Mar 11, 2014)

Joff said:



			This myth that Liverpool are fresh for every game annoys me. Utd, City, Chelsea and to a certain extent Arsenal have large CL squads and rotate. We use the same players week in week out. The only unsettled area of our team is defence,. Guess which is our weakest area...
		
Click to expand...

Have to disagree. How you can say your team doesn't benefit from playing in nothing else but league games is a bit naive.
And i'd rather have a stable starting 11 then having to chop and change every game to rest players. Squad rotation may be more common at the teams you mention, but there is still a core of players who the team is based around who play the majority of the games.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 11, 2014)

Arsenal only ever seem to rotate to cover injuries. If the starting 11 were fit, they'd play every game.


----------

